# suggest Good Power bank ...



## alina (May 15, 2015)

Hello 
I want to buy  good power bank , Where can i find one ? Should I purchased online or from shop?
Which should take ? 

Suggest me


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

What is your budget? and what phone/phone's do you intend to charge with it ?


----------

